

Caring for Your Introvert - bootload
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200303/rauch

======
dmoney
Unfortunately, introverts don't always do so well in captivity. In addition,
their habitats in corporate America, known as "offices," are disappearing as
walls are torn down in the name of improving communication.

I liked this quote: "many actors, I've read, are introverts, and many
introverts, when socializing, feel like actors"

~~~
wallflower
"In addition, their habitats in corporate America, known as "offices," are
disappearing as walls are torn down in the name of improving communication."

After a 1+ year complete-gut-and-teardown renovation, we will be shortly
moving into our newly renovated offices which has one scrum room per team. No
offices, no cubicles (well there are college library type privacy booths
but..) I don't know how I'll adjust. Noise-Cancellation Headphones?

~~~
mathogre
Bose QC-2 and a music player - iPod or whatever. The QC-2 by itself isn't
enough. I find any low level of music is enough to keep out modest
conversations. Keep spare batteries with you at all times. ^_^

I bought my first pair in response to an officemate who conducted loud
meetings. Now it's nearly as if I'm cloistered with the QC-2.

I grok the frustration, but the QC-2 is worth the money and is an investment
in personal sanity.

------
mathogre
I had to laugh so hard on some of those points, and more when I saw it was
almost 5 years old. Give me a large group for presenting things, and I can do
it, if I know - live, breathe, embody - the material. I need time to prepare
psychically, and then I need recovery time afterwards. I'm the one who loathes
group meals, even if they're paid by someone else. One person will say, "Think
of it as a free meal!" I'd rather starve.

I'm an introvert. Now let me have time alone please. Thank you.

------
bootload
_"... Who growls or scowls or grunts or winces when accosted with pleasantries
by people who are just trying to be nice? ..."_

Especially early AM. Yes, recongnise this one. The introversion bit actually
helps when you _need to get things done_ because of the skills & effort
required to do things yourself align well.

------
anon
Perhaps we should stop paying taxes.

"No taxation without representation".

